# JD LT155 Electrical Problem



## FroneDaddy (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello,
I have an LT155 that I replaced the motor on, the motor is another 15hp Kohler from another LT155. After it was bolted up and all of the electrical connections made, except for the last one...the fusible link to the starter solenoid, the side where the battery goes. The fusible link burned up right away. I checked the wires and can't find any shorted wires and also metered he ignition switch and it appears fine. All of the safety switches were jumped out to rule them out as well. I pulled the starter solenoid out and bench tested it and it tests fine also. The tractor will start and run fine if I jump out the solenoid and will shut down properly with the key. After I went over everything I replaced the fusible link and as soon as I connected it back up to the solenoid it burned up again. I'm not sure where else to start looking...


----------

